# I Scream



## rkunsaw (May 6, 2013)

I'm getting ready for summer. I got the ice cream maker out and made two gallons of ice cream yesterday. Gonna make some more soon so we'll have a good supply in the freezer.:triumphant:


----------



## TWHRider (May 6, 2013)

I love home made ice cream:watermelon:  There isn't a banana split icon so a summer watermelon will have to do - lol


----------



## Ozarkgal (May 6, 2013)

MMMmmmm..what flavor, rkunsaw?  Not that it matters, it's all good...(except maybe peanut butter and bacon, which Sonic now has a shake flavor of.)


----------



## That Guy (May 6, 2013)

I scream! You scream!  YEA!!!


----------



## TICA (May 6, 2013)

I don't know if I've ever had home made ice cream, but it sounds yummy!   What kind of machine do you have?


----------



## SifuPhil (May 6, 2013)

rkunsaw said:


> I'm getting ready for summer. I got the ice cream maker out and made two gallons of ice cream yesterday. Gonna make some more soon so we'll have a good supply in the freezer.:triumphant:



What do you mean, "make" ice cream? I though it just came from cold cows ...



TWHRider said:


> I love home made ice cream:watermelon:  There isn't a banana split icon so a summer watermelon will have to do - lol


----------



## That Guy (May 6, 2013)

Remember making ice cream with some friends the old fashioned way . . . by hand.  Took us forever but it was fun taking turns cranking the darn thing.  Modern electric ones are more efficient but I think take away some of the fun . . .     Nothing lost in the enjoyment of eating the results, though!


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 6, 2013)

I don't think I've ever had real homemade ice cream, but I love ice cream!  Usually buy the Hagen Dazs brand in the stores. :strawberry:


----------



## That Guy (May 6, 2013)




----------



## rkunsaw (May 6, 2013)

Ozarkgal said:


> MMMmmmm..what flavor, rkunsaw?  Not that it matters, it's all good...(except maybe peanut butter and bacon, which Sonic now has a shake flavor of.)


This time I made regular vanilla, next time French vanilla


TICA said:


> I don't know if I've ever had home made ice cream, but it sounds yummy!   What kind of machine do you have?


You've gotta have some homemade ice cream. It's so good. I have an old White Mountain electric


----------



## rkunsaw (May 6, 2013)

Comparing ingredients"

Blue Bunny New York Vanilla....

INGREDIENTS: Milk,  Cream, Buttermilk, Corn Syrup, Whey, High Fructose Corn Syrup, Sugar,  Mono & Diglycerides, Guar Gum, Artificial and Natural Flavors,  Sodium Phosphate, Cellulose Gum, Sodium Citrate, Polysorbate 80,  Carrageenan, Annatto (For Color). 



My homemade Vanilla...

Heavy Cream, Half & Half, Milk, Sugar, Vanilla Extract


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 6, 2013)

Your ice cream sounds yummy Larry!   I won't eat that Blue Bunny garbage.  The Haagen Dazs Five Vanilla flavor just contains the 5 ingredients, skim milk, cream, sugar, egg yolks, pure vanilla extract.  Not bad if you have to eat store-bought.


----------



## SifuPhil (May 6, 2013)

*I scream ...

*


----------



## R. Zimm (May 6, 2013)

Wow, it has been a long time since we made ice cream. But come to think, I do remember some small batch gadget we had at one point. Like a giant mug with a liner filled with the same stuff as in those fake ice blocks. The mug had a cap with a handle you turned connected to a paddle under the lid (inside the mug).

It actually worked but made so little it was hardly worth the effort. Who knows, those things may still be in our cupboard somewhere - LURKING!


----------



## That Guy (May 7, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> *I scream ...
> 
> *View attachment 588


----------



## That Guy (May 7, 2013)

Vanilla!  Vanilla!  Vanilla!  Is it ready, yet?  Is it ready, yet?  Is it ready, yet?  Is it ready, yet?  Is it ready, yet?  Is it ready, yet?  Is it ready, yet?  Is it ready, yet?  Is it ready, yet?


----------



## R. Zimm (May 8, 2013)

Do any of you find the newer "mash up" flavors a bit over the top? Some sound good but if they have any cookie or other wheat I can't eat them. Other than that I like more basic varieties with three flavors or less.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 8, 2013)

I don't like the idea of a lot of them, haven't really even tried them.  Pieces of cookie dough, oreo cookies, butterfinger candy bars...no wonder so many Americans are so overweight!


----------



## SifuPhil (May 8, 2013)

I remember as a kid going to New Hampshire to visit a war buddy of my father's. He was a character but a great guy, offering to give me a week-long "summer camp" in the White Mountains of NH. I had a wonderful time, running around the mountain trails, being attacked by black flies, etc. but the best was when he took me to the local ice cream shop.

For whatever reason, long before it was the trend (remember this was around 1965 or so) this place had Pickle ice cream, Bubblegum ice cream, even Onion ice cream! I tried a spoonful of the Pickle and nearly gagged, settling instead for plain ol' Vanilla. George (my host) shook his head but smiled as he did so. 

Now I only get the urge for ice cream once in a blue moon, and when I do I just pick whatever is in the freezer at the convenience store - usually "Moose Tracks" from Hershey's, just vanilla with chunks of chocolate in it.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 8, 2013)

I do like a Dulce de Leche, vanilla ice cream with caramel swirls, the more the better.  The Haagen Dazs Dulce de Leche ice cream bars are to die for, gotta wear you elastic waisted pants for those, LOL!


----------



## That Guy (May 9, 2013)

One of my dad's favorite saying, "You give 'em ice cream and they cry because it isn't chocolate."


----------



## That Guy (May 9, 2013)

It it ready, yet?


----------



## rkunsaw (May 13, 2013)

Made two gallons of French Vanilla. Next will be a gallon of Heath pieces and a gallon of chocolate chip. That should be enough to survive the grand kids this summer. Of course it could be gone before they get here.


----------



## Ozarkgal (May 13, 2013)

Boy, this just gets better!  I'm coming with my basket and hope I beat the grandkids..when do they hit town?


----------



## That Guy (May 13, 2013)

Is it ready, yet?


----------



## rkunsaw (May 13, 2013)

That Guy said:


> Is it ready, yet?



Not yet !!! Watch the 10 o'clock news for updates.


----------



## That Guy (May 14, 2013)

rkunsaw said:


> Not yet !!! Watch the 10 o'clock news for updates.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (May 14, 2013)

Long, long years ago, I had some sort of a neat little Salton ice cream maker, back when the kids were little. It was pretty simple to use, and you just mixed up the cream, sugar, and flavoring in it, put it in the freezer, and plugged it in. It had a specially coated electric cord that was designed to go in the freezer section of the fridge, and then it had a little stirrer inside, and it just sat in there and stirred until the ice cream was ready to eat. We used to love making ice cream in it, but I haven't had an ice cream maker since that one. I think I might have to watch at the yard sales this summer, or maybe look on ebay, and see if I can find another one.  That just sounds so delicious.


----------



## rkunsaw (May 15, 2013)

I found my White Mountain Electric on Craig's list.  My cousin had a hand crank model of the same machine when I was a youngster. This one is probably forty years old or older and parts for the new ones still fit.

I've seen others that are much cheaper but they only make a tiny amount of ice cream at a time. Mine makes a gallon. They have a bigger model that makes a gallon and a half.


----------



## That Guy (May 15, 2013)

Hand cranking is the only way to go.  Makes the reward oh so much more enjoyable...


----------



## rkunsaw (May 15, 2013)

That Guy said:


> Hand cranking is the only way to go.  Makes the reward oh so much more enjoyable...



My enjoyment comes after it's done. I like electricity.

Made two more gallons today. That makes a total of six gallons made but there are only five in the freezer. I don't know what happened to the other one. My wife keeps complaining about gaining weight. I'm beginning to get suspicious.:distrust:


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 15, 2013)

rkunsaw said:


> My enjoyment comes after it's done. I like electricity.
> 
> Made two more gallons today. That makes a total of six gallons made but there are only five in the freezer. I don't know what happened to the other one. My wife keeps complaining about gaining weight. I'm beginning to get suspicious.:distrust:



It's probably just the metabolism slowing down, or might be a thyroid problem.   I'd be right next to her, helping out, lol!  I have enough trouble limiting myself with a half-gallon of Breyer's or a pint of Haagen Dazs.  If I had really yummy and fresh homemade ice-cream by the gallons around....well,...:sumo:


----------



## That Guy (May 16, 2013)

"Isitreadyyet?Isitreadyyet?Isitreadyyet?"


----------



## Pricklypear (May 16, 2013)

I can't have two gallons of ice cream in the freezer.  I'd eat it all.  So, I only make it for my family and company.

I finally downsized to one of those table top Cuisinart Ice cream makers.  I love that thing.  It makes just over a quart.
I started making more "healthy" frozen desserts...like yogurt with strawberries and banana.  Banana, peaches and mango is pretty good too. 

Still gotta make my ice cream once in a while.  Coffee almond mocha is my favorite.  Hubby likes butter pecan.  Truth is that I've never tried an ice cream flavor I didn't like.


----------



## rkunsaw (Jun 3, 2013)

Got strawberries from the garden and made a gallon of strawberry ice cream and another gallon with heath bits. Grand kids will be here next week. I hope they don't eat too much.


----------



## TICA (Jun 3, 2013)

That sounds sooooo good!   I'm putting an ice cream maker on my list of things I'd like to buy - not saying I'll get to that, but hey, if its on the list it has a chance.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 3, 2013)

rkunsaw said:


> Grand kids will be here next week. I hope they don't eat too much.



Grandkids on the way?  May I suggest making more?


----------



## SifuPhil (Jun 3, 2013)

I picked up a great little ice-cream maker the other day ...


----------

